# standalone 'external' non amplified digital surround decoder



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

Title pretty much says it all.

Looking for a surround decoder, preferably rack-mountable that will do 5.1 and DTS for my impending home theater project. Unit must have it's own volume control (I.E. act as a preamp) as it will be powered by pro audio style rack mount amplifiers. 

Demands:

2x coaxial input
1x optical


Any input much appreciated.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I couldn't find anything like this. I was thinking about a home audio version of that clarioin HU. I found next to nothing. I don't know why 120v is so much harder to find what you need.


----------



## Calum (Aug 13, 2008)

Your looking for a surround processor/preamplifier. Rotel lists four or five on their site. I'm sure other companies have them as well. I've used and like Rotel's gear though, and I like their engineering philosophy of function over form.


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

> Look for a cheap receiver with preamp outputs.


Good spin! Like it, thanks.

That rotel stuff kicks ass.

I guess it is just my audio vanity kicking in. It isn't like I can't find a bunch of great receivers but I just want to do something different. I want a rack of cool stuff that people gawk at 

dds-100 from creative looks like it would fit the bill, if only it were rack mountable.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Many denon receivers have preamp outputs that's what we are using here for control. I'll get the model number of one for you soon.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 30, 2008)

The cheapest way to go is the reciever with pre-outs idea. If you want to go for the dedicated pre/pro there are a buttload of brands out there. Some of the brands with good value are Outlaw( this is what I use), Emotiva, NAD, Rotel, Adcom. Just search around on the net for what you want.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Ricci said:


> The cheapest way to go is the reciever with pre-outs idea. If you want to go for the dedicated pre/pro there are a buttload of brands out there. Some of the brands with good value are Outlaw( this is what I use), Emotiva, NAD, Rotel, Adcom. Just search around on the net for what you want.


There are some Outlaw 970s on ebay right now that are a really good value. That'll be my pre/pro of choice if my HTPC proves to be too burdensome.


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

Wicked advice guys. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 30, 2008)

MiniVanMan said:


> There are some Outlaw 970s on ebay right now that are a really good value. That'll be my pre/pro of choice if my HTPC proves to be too burdensome.


That's the model I'm using currently. Picked it up for cheap off of a guy on another forum. It's a solid piece. The FR is really extended and The x-over slopes are dead on. I measured them. I may stick with Outlaw when I upgrade because of my experience with a used 970.


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Ricci said:


> That's the model I'm using currently. Picked it up for cheap off of a guy on another forum. It's a solid piece. The FR is really extended and The x-over slopes are dead on. I measured them. I may stick with Outlaw when I upgrade because of my experience with a used 970.


If I can pick one up cheap enough, I might just use one period, and not mess with software plug-ins and all the other messes that come with trying to use an HTPC as a dedicated pre/pro as well as media center.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that's the route i'm looking at going... finding a good receiver now that does all the things I want it to. then eventually buying an external amplifier and just using the receiver as a pre/pro.

the denon 3808ci is looking nice for that choice, and on audiogon you can find them under $1k in excellent condition. Even the 2809 would do the job at a cheaper cost. I like audyssey and am a fan of having that.
http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?miscrcvr&1234511541&/Denon-AVR-2809Ci-AV-RECEIVER-H

keep in mind that some of these companies' products allow you to upgrdae the firmware as it's released. that might be a point to know for future proofing your gear.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

That's a killer price, man!

I think the main differences I was seeing between the 2xxx, 3xxx, and 4xxx (besides power) were networking features (LAN, wireless). I don't believe th 2xxx has anything, correct?

I'm really like that option; I would love to buy a mcintosh amp just because they're beautiful (and 200/channel). I know there's cheaper out there, but I don't care. It's a good idea to buy a solid receiver like this for now, and then purchase an external later. I'm surprised more people don't do this. 

*oh, FWIW, I'm seeing pre-modded Denon units on audiogon for sale. Upgrade DACs, op-amps, caps, etc. I wonder if the audible difference is truly there. *


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I was actually just reading about the GUI differences.

The problem around good ol' Decatur, Al is that there is nothing here in regards to high-end A/V dealers. The only denon dealer I have is CC and they don't have much, and their demo area is non-existant.

When the time comes to make a purchase, I'll be driving to Birmingham, Atlanta, or Nashville and taking some movies/discs with me. 

Networking isn't a HUGE deal to me, but it would be nice. All in all, I can just use my computer as a direct source... it's what I'm doing now. There's so much to get caught up in if you let yourself.


----------

